# Exodus 18:20-21



## JasonGoodwin (Jan 25, 2005)

Brethren,

I was wondering if I could get some constructive feedback from you.

Today, I was reading in Exodus 18. I came across the account when Jethro, Moses' father in law, spoke to him about not doing all the work when it came to answering matters about the Law. "And thou shalt teach them ordinances and laws, and shalt shew them the way wherein they must walk, and the work that they must do. Moreover thou shalt provide out of all the people ale men, such as fear God, men of truth, hating covetousness..." and then it goes on to explain a court and appellate court system (so to speak).

There were some things I believe the Lord showed me when I was reading this. Just as these judges were supposed to know how to walk and the work they had to do properly, ministers of today are under the exact same requirement. This rule of thumb (for lack of a better term) has never been diminished -- no matter how apostates and the unregenerate have tried to downplay it or render it of none effect. Second, there were to be (and there should still be) able men. They needed to fear God, they needed to be men of Truth, and they needed to hate covetousness. These were another set of requirements. These men needed to demonstrate such qualities, and I believe the same is true today. These things stood out to me and said, "They are essential for ministry".

If I am wrong on this, please reprove me. I would love nothing more than to rightly divide the Word of Truth. Any sort of justified admonition and correction would help out this brother who does not know everything.

Thank you in advance


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 25, 2005)

While I believe your points are valid, I see this passage being more about "Government". This should be the standards we hold of our elected officials. I pray we see that day.


----------



## openairboy (Jan 25, 2005)

Jason,

I think the requirements to govern Israel are very similar to those for governing God's Church (1 Tim. 3 and 2 Tim. 2), so I think you are on the right track.

openairboy


[edited to remove an unecessary quote of the entire first post] 

[Edited on 2-2-05 by pastorway]


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Feb 1, 2005)

Gentlemen,

I appreciate your feedback on the said verses. I really did not take into account the "Government" factor in terms of legislative bodies. I think openairboy and I were thinking along the same lines. It makes me wonder just how woefully ignorant I am of Scripture. Then again, I have heard it said that the OT is in the NT contained, and the NT is in the OT explained...or something along those lines. I just don't want to leave any loose ends out there and loosely interpret something that isn't there.

Any further input would be greatly appreciated. When I get home from truck driving for the week, I may have to look it up in my Matthew Henry.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 1, 2005)

Moving to OT Pentateuch


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Moving to OT Pentateuch



Brother Fred,

I am confused by your response. Can you please clarify what you meant?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 19, 2005)

It means he switched the forum where the thread is located


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> It means he switched the forum where the thread is located



Exactly, I moved the thread to the appropriate Biblical text forum, since your question was a Biblical textual question - hoping you'd get more responses here, and for easier searching later.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks, Fred. I wasn't sure where to put it. I'll try to keep that in mind in future posts on whatever topics I may post. After all, I'm a bit of a neophyte to this place.


----------

